# netflix on cm9 alpha2



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

So has anyone had success with netflix? I am seeing conflicting reports on this, and before risking the wrath of a cranky 3 year old, I want to at least have reasonable confidence that bob the builder can be streamed after naptime.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Works fine for me on cm9. If it doesn't work, something was set up wrong on installing cm9 I would guess.


----------



## honaker91 (Sep 7, 2011)

Works fine, Cranky 3 year old tested and approved


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Netflix works on mine but crappy quality videos...YouTube HD videos on the other hand is awesome

CM9A2 on HP Touchpad


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Works on mine. CM2a2. I have bad quality for the first 30 seconds or so and it becomes clear. No problems..


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Works fine. I tested it with Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## bryjb10 (Feb 28, 2012)

xartle said:


> So has anyone had success with netflix? I am seeing conflicting reports on this, and before risking the wrath of a cranky 3 year old, I want to at least have reasonable confidence that bob the builder can be streamed after naptime.


 I actually just loaded CM9A2 and i get the netflix splash screen sign in. I fill out the info then it times out with login timed out.. help!


----------



## pioneers2001 (Feb 28, 2012)

bryjb10 said:


> I actually just loaded CM9A2 and i get the netflix splash screen sign in. I fill out the info then it times out with login timed out.. help!


I am also having the same problem. I enter my login then it sticks on the splash screen and times out.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## bryjb10 (Feb 28, 2012)

pioneers2001 said:


> I am also having the same problem. I enter my login then it sticks on the splash screen and times out.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


i started a new thread describing the issue. please chime in so we can show its broken


----------



## bryjb10 (Feb 28, 2012)

see thread

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19568-cm9a2-netflix-login-issues/


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Try this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19405-modpack227-supreme-mods-v11-faster-smoother-faster-wifi-better-battery/page__pid__509165#entry509165

I downloaded this mod on my cm9a2 and there were many improvements. Follow the instructions and you should be good to go. My Netflix streams clearer than it did before and helped improve my wifi, which cold be causing the time outs. Thank the guys to for doing these mods. Hope this helps.


----------



## bryjb10 (Feb 28, 2012)

so i figured it out. DUhhhh. Be sure to load Adobe Flash first or you will get this error


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome! Great to hear it works. I have been waiting to give it a go.
Thanks!


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

So I can login but for some reason when it streams I only get a black screen with audio but no picture... any thoughts on a resolution? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Is it just me who thinks netflix sucks? Or are you guys getting a better selection of movies than me?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bastafari said:


> Is it just me who thinks netflix sucks? Or are you guys getting a better selection of movies than me?


better selection is a subjective question based on interests.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> better selection is a subjective question based on interests.


Okay I give you that but tell me that you haven't browsed for a movie that isn't obscure or even popular enough to be embroiled in a licensing issue with a movie house, and to your dismay Netflix doesn't have the movie.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryjb10 (Feb 28, 2012)

so interesting enough i was using an older Linksys WTR300N and both my XOOM and HP touchpad will crap out when trying to log in. My laptop however logs in fine. The router was set to all defaults. on my newer Cisco at home i dont have this issue.Somethings fishy


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Working fine for me on
Fresh install of cm9


----------



## sherdog16 (Jan 19, 2012)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the app. Just a thought


----------

